

Language diversity & scalability: Tech and visitor stats for top sites - drubio
http://www.webforefront.com/performance/keytechnologies.html#table.hightrafficsites

======
gry
As Michael Hartl [<http://railstutorial.org/book#sec:1.1.2>] said, you scale a
site, not a framework.

Or language for that matter.

The details on system strategy, design and architecture are far more
interesting and valuable than who is running what, other than appeasing
unfounded fears.

